# using cspire showcase with a non-cspire carrier



## efree777 (Jun 2, 2012)

This may be a dumb question, but that's ok.

I'm about to upgrade to the Samsung Galaxy S3 and was wondering if it is possible to hack my Samsung Galaxy Showcase (SCH-I500) to work on a non-Cspire network? Of course this would be so that I could sell my showcase and not be limited to finding only a Cspire customer to sell it to.


----------



## Kyleisthebeast (Apr 26, 2012)

Well, Ill just say it like this. Technically, any CDMA phone will work on any CDMA company. The problem? Companies don't want to flash phones that they didnt sell. I really doing even have to expain why because its common sense lol.


----------



## efree777 (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh it's definitely common sense, however I also know that there are a lot of folks out there (possibly yourself) who can hack pretty much anything on a phone. I didn't know if this was something 'hackable' or not.

Thanks for your quick response.


----------



## Kyleisthebeast (Apr 26, 2012)

efree777 said:


> Oh it's definitely common sense, however I also know that there are a lot of folks out there (possibly yourself) who can hack pretty much anything on a phone. I didn't know if this was something 'hackable' or not.
> 
> Thanks for your quick response.


A FEW locally owned shops that carry PRE-PAID CDMA phone service CAN activate any CDMA phone on their network. (For an example, Pure Pre-Paid or Page Plus) I use to work at a Computer Repair shop and on Saturdays I would work at my Boss' cell phone shop. We discovered how to do this and began offering this service to his customers.

As for a contract company, the only way would be to hack the carriers IMEI database and insert that phones IMEI into the database of that company. That way, when they scan it, it would pull up. You see, now, if, say, Verizon Wireless was to scan that C Spire phone, it would not show up. Thus, they would not activate it. Another issue, most carriers have a carrier physically on the phone. So when the company saw the other company logo (Or for a C Spire phone, the lack of a carrier logo) It could result in a red flag. You could always say "It broke so a cell phone shop put another body on the phone" But, like I said, you still have the IMEI issue. The hacking feat is just about not worth it (Since it would be a. illegal and b. very difficult) Now, if you found a buddy who just so happened to work at the company in that department, you might be in luck LOL. Other than that, no, sorry.


----------

